# XP Statistics page



## pukunui (Feb 24, 2017)

Is it just me, or has the XP Statistics page stopped updating? According to the parenthetical note at the top of my screen, I have 739 XP, but on the statistics page, I'm still only on 645 XP.


----------



## Nagol (Feb 24, 2017)

pukunui said:


> Is it just me, or has the XP Statistics page stopped updating? According to the parenthetical note at the top of my screen, I have 739 XP, but on the statistics page, I'm still only on 645 XP.




I can think of two possibilities.  Could it be carry-over from the previous xp system (the one with comments)?  Could it be Laughs (which count as xp but aren't technically xp themselves)


----------



## pukunui (Feb 24, 2017)

Nagol said:


> I can think of two possibilities.  Could it be carry-over from the previous xp system (the one with comments)?



I don't think so. I've received quite a bit of XP over the past few days, and while the counter at the top of my page has been going up, my total on the Top 100 XP (Received) chart hasn't changed. It's stuck on 645.  



> Could it be Laughs (which count as xp but aren't technically xp themselves)



No, I checked that. The difference between 739 and 645 is 94, which should put me on the Top 100 Laugh (Received) chart, but I'm not.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2017)

Says 646 now. Seems to be increasing OK.


----------



## pukunui (Feb 24, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Says 646 now. Seems to be increasing OK.



Huh. Odd. I must have been imagining things. Still, it doesn't explain the discrepancy between the two numbers. Could it have something to do with the fact that certain subscribers give out more XP when they click? So like maybe my personal ticker is showing the extra XP but the XP statistics page isn't?

It's not a big deal. I'm just curious really.


----------



## Lanefan (Feb 26, 2017)

My guess is that the "missing" xp are ones you got in the old system.

I know that's true in my case: the top-of-screen tracker shows I have 1325 but the standings chart puts me just over 330.  The "missing" thousand or so are from the old system.

Lanefan


----------



## pukunui (Feb 28, 2017)

Some of them are definitely laughs. I got one the other day and it increased my personal total by 1, but obviously the laughs don't add up to much, as I'm not on the Top 100 Laughs Received chart. So yes, I guess the remainder could be from the old system.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 7, 2017)

There is a discrepancy from when we switched systems. 

Remember when you could make little comments through XP? When we switched over certain rankings seem to reset, though overall XP seems consistent.


----------

